# New Addition: Growling



## SpiffyTiffy (Oct 19, 2010)

I adopted a 1 year old terrier (rat or JRT?) female, who is not taking well to my 7 month old terrier (rat or JRT as well) at all. She was in heat, we got her spayed two days ago as soon as we got her.

My question is: How long of an adjustment period would be fair for her? She has stitches, hormones and a brand new home and I'm hoping this is why she's growling at other dogs. How long should I wait to get professional trainer help if she doesn't stop growling?


----------



## Pynzie (Jan 15, 2010)

Terriers are notorious for same sex aggression. Are they both female? What causes are the triggers for the growling? Did the shelter/people you got her from tell you anything about how she was with other dogs? Is she ok with other dogs and just not your dog, or does it seem to be all dogs? You should definitely keep the two dogs separated until you figure out whether it's just an adjustment thing or whether it is an actual behavior issue. I'm not exactly sure of a specific time frame, but if it was me I think I would keep them absolutely separate for a week and then try an introduction again. If it doesn't work then, I would look into a trainer. 

Oh, and NEVER punish her for growling. Growling is her warning signal. If you take away her signals by punishing for growling, next time she is going to skip right to biting.


----------



## Cracker (May 25, 2009)

I checked Spiffy's other posts, the 7 month old is a male.
I think you probably just have a grumpy overwhelmed dog on your hands. Grumpy because she's sore and dealing with a PITA seven month old terrier, overwhelmed because she's in a new home, sore and dealing with a PITA seven month old terrier. LOL

A minimum of two weeks settle in period may be necessary. This means keeping the dogs separate the best you can, giving the new dog a chance to heal, settle in and learn to trust you and THEN you can start working on behaviours or whatever. See the sticky "your new rescue dog's first two weeks" in the rescue forum. It's not a "follow to the T" article but it does give you an idea of how to let your new girl settle in well.

I also agree, never punish growling. Respect the growl, it is appropriate communication.


----------

